# English made Armstrong with rod brakes



## IJamEcono (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm picking this bicycle up in a few days. I don't know much about it, other than Armstrong was eventually bought out by Raleigh. I'm trying to figure out a date on it, just by looking at the picture. It's a single speed. Drop outs are level rear facing. Already a done deal, but if anyone has any info I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 30, 2011)

*Armstrong*

I know nothing about your bike, but if you don't get much response here, try the English Roadster forum at oldroads.com. They know about everything there is to know about English bikes.


----------



## sam (Aug 30, 2011)

Armstrong was part of the B.C.C. , which bought out Raleigh in the early 60s.But Raleigh's management took over all brands for the BCC group.
You have a standard British Roadster---other than your bars look like they may have had the all weather coating on them not much to tell.
Hubs and headset fork should be british standard threading not Raleigh's odd threads---which is a plus in my book.


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 30, 2011)

any idea what time frame it's from?


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 1, 2011)

Hard to say.  These bikes didn't change much throughout the 20th century and they still make them in China, India and maybe Mexico, rear facing dropouts and all.
The fork crown and the rear brake linkage look pre-Raleigh to me, so I'm gonna go out on a limb and say pre-1960.  Was the brake linkage originally chrome?  That's a clue.  If the rear hub is Sturmey Archer in may have a date stamp on it though they may not have done that with their single speeds.  
The saddle looks like a much later Schwinn.  Should have a nice leather or Terry saddle.
Great bike and a lucky catch.


----------



## IJamEcono (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm picking it up Saturday, so then I'll be able to examine it better. I'm pretty sure it's pre-1960. Just not sure how pre. Looks to be a fun ride when it's cleaned up. But then again, the rest of my projects will be too when I ever get around to finishing them.


----------



## IJamEcono (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, picked up the bike. Will have new pics later. Wheels are 28 inch. Doesn't appear to have had chrome brake linkage. Hubs do not appear to have a date, and seem to be black. Serial number is on seat tube...like where the Iver Johnson numbers are. Can't make it out yet. Everything moves though. 

But when I got home, I found a rusted out hole under the top tube. Pics soon.


----------



## IJamEcono (Sep 3, 2011)

some of the pics.


----------



## IJamEcono (Sep 3, 2011)

more pics. any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## IJamEcono (Sep 3, 2011)

serial number is 998. Rear sprocket says Bayliss and Wiley Co Ltd.


----------



## sam (Sep 3, 2011)

The black out parts do not mean war years as done in America---Brits did a black out 20s-tru 60s on their roadster bikes , called the All-Weather models
Only way to date a brit bike is by a sturmey archer multi speed hub(and some early derailers ) or buy williams chainrings(which had a date code stamp)Your bike does not have either.So your stuck with a "best guess" as to age.Late 40s early 50s is my guess---sam


----------



## IJamEcono (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Sam. I wasn't thinking blacked out as in war years. The whole bike just looks aged. I'm thinking forties. It does have a hole under the top tube..rusted through. About two inches long. So I'm probably just going to clean it up and maybe ride it around the block once. Then put it in the herd. I'm not sure I would want to fix a hole in a frame. Or even know how. Seems risky.

The English roadsters used, and still use, 28 inch tires? Does that factor in at all?

And I really appreciate your help.


----------

